# Is Angelina Happy that Dax is home???



## TiffanyK (Mar 3, 2008)

He's been laying on my feet since we've been home and will cuddle up with me tonight when I finally go to bed, but Angelina just curled right up with him under my chair here at the computer desk with her "puppy brother"....











My floor needs to be mopped : The house is a wreck, but my boy is home!!!!!!!


Tiffany


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Nothing finer than a little girl and her puppy brother both dreaming sweet dreams of home, safety and togetherness I hope your whole family has a long and restful night after the horror of the last two days.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

How sweet is that, she missed him so much, heck with the dirty floor, Dax is home


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

B E A U T I F U L ! ! !


----------



## Penny'smom (Mar 3, 2007)

Awwwww, if that isn't the cutest picture, then I don't know what is!!!!!

I'm so happy for your family and for Dax that he is home. Neither he, not Angelina, nor we care about dirty floors....not when covered with sleeping kids and pups.:smooch:

Thank you God for sending Dax back to his family.


----------



## FranH (May 8, 2005)

That is a precious photo.
You and your family deserve a good nights restful sleep.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

AWWWW!!! How sweet is that. I think she is alittle happy no wait ALOT happy her baby brother is home.


----------



## Lady Di (Feb 22, 2008)

Now that is a beautiful photo. Everytime I thought about little Dax, Angelina's name for Dax "puppy brother" kept coming to mind.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Love it.... im sure he missed you and your family as much as you missed him.


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Awwwwww!!! Two sweet babies!!!!! Great shot


----------



## jlc's mom (Dec 21, 2007)

That is just to sweet!


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Perfect. All is well in their world. Thank you, God.


----------



## linncurrie (Jan 25, 2008)

The pictures speak a thousand words. Like all the others, I have been hoping for happy news. I am so relieved all turned out well!


----------



## TiffanyK (Mar 3, 2008)

The girls are sleeping soundly - Dax gets up every few minutes to get another drink - He can't seem to get enough to drink, but then he snuggles right back in with Angelina. The rest of us all have big happy smiles.

Thank God is so right!!!!


Tiffany


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

Um..... I'm pretty sure the answer is yes! They're so sweet together.... your little girl witnessed a miracle today.... and your beautiful pup is home. Sounds like you've earned a well deserved rest!

Julie and Jersey


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

Who cares about dirty floors ? :bowl: Wonderful picture !


----------



## TriplePinesFarm (Sep 15, 2007)

Such a heartwarming picture. Such a wonderful ending to a story you'll never forget. I'm so very happy for you, your family, and most especially for little Dax being safe at home once again.


----------



## Cam's Mom (Apr 13, 2007)

That picture of Angelina and Dax is priceless...

Margaret


----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

How sweet! I understand her need to not let him out of her reach!


----------



## TiffanyK (Mar 3, 2008)

I bet we won't ever let him out of our sight again! He's sleeping and making little puppy whimpers. I can only imagine how scared he's been all alone. He does not like to be too far away from me ever! And he loves Angel as much as she loves him. I wish everyone could have seen all of the kids come screaming in the house earlier when they heard me crying out loudly that Dax was found! It really was the sweetest thing and Dax was really overjoyed to see us too. What a great end of the day today was!


Tiffany


----------



## M & M goldens (Mar 28, 2008)

Oh they are so cute! I'm really happy for Angelina to have her puppy brother back home safe and sound!


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

Lovely pic- dont worry about the floor!!! Dax is home where was he located?


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Who cares that your home is a mess - i bet Dax doesn't. Lovely pic to a lovely ending.


----------



## Powderpuff (Dec 30, 2007)

Your family is back together which is all that matters 

Hmmmm....maybe you could get Dax to help with the tidying tomorrow as 'punishment' for scaring the living daylights out of everyone


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

That is a great picture. One that we have been looking foward to seeing ever since the little monster got lost!!

Angel, don't let your puppy brother out of your sight ok?!


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

how sweet that she wants to be so close to him.


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Precious pic of the 2  Sweet Dreams kiddos 


to heck with the floors, lol  we're all just so happy Dax is finally home with you all


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

Ok,I cant even say anything-I am crying! So sweet!!!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Awww...they're both so little. How sweet...


----------



## daisydogmom (Feb 26, 2007)

What a sweet picture of your two babies! It brought tears to my eyes!!! I am just so happy for you and your family. I kept checking in all day yesterday to see if Dax came home yet... I hope you and your family were finally able to get some much deserved rest last night. BTW- Who the heck cares about your floors...LOL!!! I always say- A little dirt never hurts! Take care of yourself today.


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

Now that picture just says it all doesn't it?  Priceless.......


----------



## norabrown (Jul 20, 2007)

That is a sweet picture! Your daughter is adorable and I love Dax!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

No words for that pic. Relief that Dax is home safe and sound.


----------



## TiffanyK (Mar 3, 2008)

Powderpuff said:


> Your family is back together which is all that matters
> 
> Hmmmm....maybe you could get Dax to help with the tidying tomorrow as 'punishment' for scaring the living daylights out of everyone


 
Now that is funny! Dax usually is pretty good about picking up anything left on the floor and taking it to his little spot in the kitche - LOL... whenever I am missing a shoe, I go his spot and find it in his pack-rat nest :


Tiffany


----------

